# Web link



## slg (May 6, 2005)

When i'm looking to access the site, i type in "tt forum" into google - it's usually the top of the list and still looks like it is but it isn't accessible - "The page cannot be found"

Is is because the address doesn't have "www." in front of the address?

Wondering how many others are thinking the site is offline when it isn't?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where have you been ? you are a week too late . :lol: :lol: ctrl F5


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Where have you been ? you are a week too late . :lol: :lol: ctrl F5


Nowt to do with that mate! :roll:

slg - the redirect has been put in place properly now! (it was overlooked when we moved server) Thanks for letting us know! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All working now, thanks!

Jae


----------

